

What You Learn About Tech From Watching All 456 Law and Order Episodes - paulferrett
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/02/what-you-learn-about-tech-from-watching-all-456-em-law-order-em-episodes/283603/

======
thursdayb
It's always nice when something beneficial comes out of watching hundreds of
hours of television.

